# Gauley River Rafter Drowns



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

That's sad to hear. The accident site was pointed out to me during Gauley fest. It's a rock island in the main current just a few hundred yards from the put in, called Magnetic Rock. While it's not hard to avoid, if you're preoccupied with rescuing someone, as happened here, the current will push you right into it. I wish the best for his friends and family.


----------

